# Mac redirect/running slow



## Seanisforlovers (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm running a MacBook Pro (snow leopard OS X 10.6.4) Anyway any time I click a link in google (from safari) it redirects me at least three times before it'll take me to the site. Safaris the only browser I use and it's annoying. Also randomly Safari has just been quitting. The final problem I'm having, I just recently deleted probably 100Gigs worth of stuff and moved it to an external, now my mac is running mad slow. Does Mac have a defrag or how do I speed it back up?! Please help!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When Safari is open, select Reset Safari from the Safari menu, and make sure everything is checked.
As for the defrag, the Mac doesn't have one per-say. One thing you could try is to launch Boot Camp and have it make a Windows partition. This will cause all files to be moved to the beginning of the drive, thus in a way defragging your drive. When it's done, you can then use it to delete the Windows partition, and then you'll have the space all back. While that speed things up, IDK. Do you still have the external drive attached and regularly use files off of it? What kinds of files did you move? If you use the external drive a lot, then that will slow things down.


----------



## patndan (Sep 13, 2010)

for the mac redirect virus, i have tried the reset of safari, yet i still get redirected. I checked the host file in /etc and it now contains only one ip ... at one point there were three others that i removed, set read only on the file and locked it .... i tried macscan but it is not removing the virus .... any help/suggestions would be appreciated... i just upgraded to snow leopard - but the problem was still there while i was on leopard...thanks, dan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you do an upgrade, or did you wipe the drive and install Snow Leopard fresh? Doing an upgrade is never a good idea, because issues will be carried along to the new OS. Do you have this problem on other networks?


----------

